
The Myth of Self-Control - chaostheory
https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2016/11/3/13486940/self-control-psychology-myth
======
masonic
What a crock of an article. A five-second search and a minute of reading
points out that the marshmallow experiment was almost completely debunked[0].

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanford_marshmallow_experimen...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanford_marshmallow_experiment)

------
nilskidoo
That reads like a total cop-out from persons who prefer the comfort zone of
mere reaction and repetition. Way too eager to rationalize faults and
weaknesses.

------
ohiovr
Almost all americans shop at supermarkets. There they can buy anything they
want. Seems to be equal temptation yet the results can vary alot.

